# Snow Poo Pepper pot !



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

This is a red poodle in the snow This is Pepper  She helped cut the Christmas tree down today


----------



## Alicia (Oct 23, 2009)

Pepper is lovely. She must not have been out long in these photos
since there are no big snow balls on her legs. She is beautiful!


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

............these are very nice pictures. What fun!!!


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

It was fun Olie 

Alicia we were out for about an hour in the snow she was pretty crusty . But the snow was really dry and powdery so it did take a while.
. 
She had so much fun ! She is really a fun dog ...


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

I love the pics. Red poodles and all that snow are a beautiful combination


----------



## KCWood (Nov 20, 2009)

Great pictures of Pepper. I like picture number three. I love the contrast of the red dog and the green tree. I hope that you found a good tree for you and your family.


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

Trillium said:


> I love the pics. Red poodles and all that snow are a beautiful combination


The snow was so white and so fresh . It really sets off the red then doesn't it ...


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

We did find the perfect tree and had a great time playing in the snow ...


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Wonderful photos of her helping get the Christmas tree!! She is lovely. #3 is my favorite too!
_


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

I LOVE that pic of her in the pine trees... that is so neat! I remember many a times going out to cut down our Christmas tree... sigh... I think I need to do that again next year. So enjoyable! Looks like you all had a great time. 

Did Pepper approve of the tree you selected? LOL!


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

She picked and helped are you kidding ? Here she is pointing it out to us,thenm she supervised the moving of the tree of course the one we found was 1/2 mile uphill in the snow...


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

LOL.... ahhh, what a GREAT little helper!


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

I know it ! She just gives till it hurts


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Oh....second photo is beautiful! Wasn't that nice of her to be so picky as to go 1/2 mile uphill to pick the family tree? Was she considerate enough to help you drag it down? LOL _


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

spoospirit said:


> _Oh....second photo is beautiful! Wasn't that nice of her to be so picky as to go 1/2 mile uphill to pick the family tree? Was she considerate enough to help you drag it down? LOL _


I wish . No instead she supervised, and then she lead the way and kept asking are you coming yet


----------

